# will your dog come to you when....



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*will your dog come to you when called*
*when he/she is eating breakfast, lunch*
*or dinner?*


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmm...I've never actually tried...lol. I assume both of them would, though under different circumstances.
Discoe would likely leave the bowl as it was and come when called.
Reba would probably try to stuff all the food in her mouth hurriedly before she left the bowl, but still come promptly.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, all of them will without hesitation.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Discoetheque said:


> Reba would probably try to stuff all the food in her mouth hurriedly before she left the bowl, but still come promptly.


This is exactly what my dog does .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i tried it tonight and he came immediately but you could
tell he really wanted to go back to his food. i waited a few seconds
and tried it again and he came.



Discoetheque said:


> Hmm...I've never actually tried...lol. I assume both of them would, though under different circumstances.
> Discoe would likely leave the bowl as it was and come when called.
> Reba would probably try to stuff all the food in her mouth hurriedly before she left the bowl, but still come promptly.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Yup


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I never tried it. I think they will. But why would I want to bother them when they are eating? Don't they say to not do that?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating? 

"Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
"Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
"Will your dog let the other dog eat out of his bowl while he's eating?"
"Will your dog let you pull his tail while he's eating?"
"Will your dog come if you call while he's eating?"
"Will your dog dog write your Master's Thesis while he's eating?"
"Will your dog change your oil and rotate your tires while he's eating?"


I put down my dogs' food, it takes them about 30-45 seconds to eat, and we move on to the next thing.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, not happily, but they do.

I board dogs and more than once I've mixed bowls and give to my dogs a food that is not theirs and I need to retrieve the bowl. I prefer to call the dog and to give the dish with the correct bowl before picking the other one than taking the food from them.

Sometimes I've left a dog on Platz, put the dish on the floor and feed another dog into a kennel, or something like that. If the dogs breaks the command and start eating on its own I will call him/her and make it wait before allowing to eat.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?
> 
> "Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
> "Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
> ...


:rofl: Ok, that's just funny.

To answer the question, yes, he probably would but I've never tested the theory.


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes Hitch does, but then he will come to me if I call him from over 50 yards away already. The Shiba ( Kanji) no...he does not come food or no food...actually since Hitch came into the house hold he has started to come sometimes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

bother, smother, i wanted to know if my dog would
come to me when he was eating. i want
my dog to come to me whenever i call him
and who are they? they probably have dogs
that won't come to them no matter when they call them.



selzer said:


> I never tried it. I think they will. But why would I want to bother them when they are eating? Don't they say to not do that?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?


^ This. 

I expect my dog would come if I called her while she's eating, but I am not going to put it to the test. When she's eating, she's eating. No need to work on recalls during feeding time.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, both of mine will.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?
> 
> "Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
> "Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> .... they probably have dogs
> that won't come to them no matter when they call them.


 
Thems are fightin' words, doggiedad. 


I forgot to tell you earlier your dog is a stud. Very, very handsome.

And btw, bother, smother doesn't rhyme. :rofl:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what is it with "you" people not being able to do
these things with your dog?? why is it "you" people
think everything is torment for your dog?



Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?
> 
> "Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
> "Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

bother, smodther. LOL.



chelle said:


> Thems are fightin' words, doggiedad.
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you earlier your dog is a stud. Very, very handsome.
> ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> what is it with "you" people not being able to do
> these things with your dog?? why is it "you" people
> think everything is torment for your dog?


I'm not "able" to do it because my dogs take literally 30 seconds to eat. I haven't got time to sit around and think of ways to torment them. They eat, we do something else. Now granted, they might eat slower if I had my had in the bowl while pulling their tail and expecting them to write the Great American Novel, but I just have better things to do with my time.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Puddi: most definitely yes. She refuses to eat if I leave the room so calling her away is no problem.

Whisk: Will inhale the rest of his food and come running while chewing

Wiva: No. She's an absolute CHOW HOUND. I've never seen a more food motivated dog. She hasn't had any training yet though so we'll see how she is a few weeks from now 

By the way, those with glupers should try a slow feeder. They worked really well for me. It cut down on burping and stopped the frantic binging.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah......after she's packed her lunch!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont know to be honest. I ask Rio for a sit/stay before she can eat so I dont really want to bother her once I give the release command. I think I ask enough of her at meal times.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?
> 
> "Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
> "Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
> ...


Yes
Yes
No. She would eat the other dog, if we had one.
Yes
No. She is basically a deaf old dog.
Maybe
That would be nice, but probably not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

DoggieDad, it is a skill that is completely useless. I cannot think of one situation where I would want to call my dog away from eating their food. So why would I ever do that? Will your dog come if he is pooping? Will your dog come if he is tied to a bitch? Will your dog come if someone is waving a pig's ear in front of his nose? Would your bitch come to you while she is giving birth to a puppy? 

There is just no reason. If you can answer yes to all of these, well, _then_ you get a Gold Star.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sue I'm cracking up!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

selzer said:


> DoggieDad, it is a skill that is completely useless. I cannot think of one situation where I would want to call my dog away from eating their food. So why would I ever do that? Will your dog come if he is pooping? Will your dog come if he is tied to a bitch? Will your dog come if someone is waving a pig's ear in front of his nose? Would your bitch come to you while she is giving birth to a puppy?
> 
> There is just no reason. If you can answer yes to all of these, well, _then_ you get a Gold Star.


What if there is poison, or a snake in the food? LOL!

Oh Sue, Come while pooping? Old dog just walks along and drops turds. Hopefully while walking AWAY from me.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

selzer said:


> DoggieDad, it is a skill that is completely useless. I cannot think of one situation where I would want to call my dog away from eating their food. So why would I ever do that? Will your dog come if he is pooping? Will your dog come if he is tied to a bitch? Will your dog come if someone is waving a pig's ear in front of his nose? Would your bitch come to you while she is giving birth to a puppy?
> 
> There is just no reason. If you can answer yes to all of these, well, _then_ you get a Gold Star.


I got the unfortunate answer to 'Will your dog come if he is pooping' a couple of weeks ago, when I thought everyone was done outside and called them in, not realizing Reba still needed a minute...lol. My other dogs would gladly take their time finishing before coming inside. But not Reba. Poor girl left a trail of poop from the yard to the door. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They eat so fast that there is no way a snake could get into their food dish between the time I put it down and it is done. And, if there is a snake, then I would be probably panicking to save myself, and before I managed to consider the dog, the dog will have finished the food, probably snake and all, LOL. And why would I give them poison?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>>> what skill?

2>>>>> i think this is a big YEEEESSSSS. 



selzer said:


> 1 >>>>> DoggieDad, it is a skill that is completely useless. <<<<<
> 
> I cannot think of one situation where I would want to call my dog away from eating their food.
> 
> 2>>>>> Will your dog come if he is tied to a bitch?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sue, I really think you should write a book about this. "Will my dog come if.......?" It could be along the lines of Green Eggs and Ham. Your nieces would love it. Ron Howard would make a movie. You would be rich. Of course you might have to cut in Doggiedad for giving you the idea. Just make sure it rhymes. 

BTW....I would NEVER think you would put poison in your dogs food. Figured some evil doer might and you would catch it in the nick of time to call the dogs away from their food.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?
> 
> "Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
> "Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
> ...


LOL- you crack me up. Maybe I should check to see if my dog will stop eating and pack up my stuff for me and move it. LOL

(to answer the question-- Dooney will pretty much always come to me in the house or our yard- though I don't interrupt her anymore while she eats- I did when i first got her because i didn't know any better)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, it is already rated R. I mean, I sometimes talk to my sister about this or that, and those kids are listening to EVERYTHING even if they are napping or in the other room playing. They will come out and ask, "why was Babs tied to Herko?" Nope. 

I guess I have been spending way too much time with the girls lately. My little sister's girl is potty training. She has this book called, Everybody Poops. I must have poop on the brain, LOL! Or maybe I have already forgotten that I found my marbles.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

selzer said:


> DoggieDad, it is a skill that is completely useless. I cannot think of one situation where I would want to call my dog away from eating their food. So why would I ever do that? Will your dog come if he is pooping? Will your dog come if he is tied to a bitch? Will your dog come if someone is waving a pig's ear in front of his nose? Would your bitch come to you while she is giving birth to a puppy?
> 
> There is just no reason. If you can answer yes to all of these, well, _then_ you get a Gold Star.


Exactly. These whole "Will your dog. . . . . while he's eating" threads are getting out of hand. It's like a Mad Lib, remember those?


----------



## mtrai (Nov 28, 2011)

ROFL...The one theme I am picking up on is everyone's dogs eat so fast, that they are done so fast, that it really does not matter...I must be doing something wrong non of my dogs would devour food in a matter of seconds, makes me wonder, sorry, never have, no matter how high value, not even Bandit the Siberian Husky who would steal food even if nailed down and even then he would figure away.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know if they would, never tried it! If I had to guess, though, I'd say Skylar would either not come or stuff her food then come, and Kayden would come leaving food there, but that's just a guess lol.


----------



## Snarly (Sep 7, 2011)

I used to extremely enjoy mad libs! 
And yes, Nova will come to me when she is eating.



Emoore said:


> Exactly. These whole "Will your dog. . . . . while he's eating" threads are getting out of hand. It's like a Mad Lib, remember those?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Geesh now you have my curiousity up... I'll try this in the AM. I'm betting he'll totally comply. I'll try to remember to video the event. If he does it, I'll post the vid. If we fail, I'll just fade into the stratosphere.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

selzer:

Will your dogs let you change your avatar while they eat.

doggiedad has a nice new avatar, so does emoore and castlemaid and others.
When will you get with the program. Besides your is kinda scary.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> Will your dog come if he is pooping? .



Hmmm... well, yes.... but, I didn't figure this out on purpose. (and after that experience, I wish she didn't....) 

And to answer the main question here.... Yes, Zira would I am sure. She comes no matter what (If that isn't obvious from what I said above this sentence!). However, I haven't found a reason to test that out. Because of the SIBO and everything else... I try to keep all distractions away while she is eating so that she doesn't stop midway... the last thing I'd want to do is call her over and have her abandon her food!! Big no-no in my house!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?
> 
> "Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
> "Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
> ...


It's not tormenting, IMO I think it's good training. for example, where I live sometimes people leave poisoned food for stray dogs on the street, I want my dog to be able to leave something so delicious and come quickly when called. It could and hopefully would save his life. 
Another example, I have a 5 yr old kid who i have taught not to bother the dog while eating, but he's 5, he could forget, he could be playing and not paying attention, i want to be able to recall my dog if my son goes close to his food. for those who have kids know that dogs have a much more reliable recall than children.
These are just a couple of examples. I don't deprive him of his food, he goes right back and maybe get something extra too for being a good doggy.

Also my dog eats in more than 45 seconds, it could last ten minutes or more cause he's raw fed.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It never occurred to me to call my dogs away from their food. I bet Rosa would come, but not so sure about Niko. At any rate I don't see the point. And testing it out is foolish if there is a chance it won't work because it will devalue the Come command.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Funny or not, a good reason or not... yes my dogs will come when called if they are eating. Knuckles will stop eating if I tell him to if he starts eating out of Saki's bowl. I don't have gulpers... Knuckles lays down and enjoys his food for a good 5 minutes. Gets up, finds entertainment for awhile, goes back and finishes his food 1/2 hour or so later. 
Saki takes a couple bites, looks around to make sure she isn't missing anything, takes a few more, looks around to make sure there isn't a hand that is waiting to pet her from the other room (always on the attention alert). 
And yes, we can pet them, pull them, push them and step over them while they are eating. Food bowls are in the kitchen next to the stove - sometimes humans just get in the way and they are ok with that. Sometimes they have to move so I can get into one of the cabinets. They step aside, wait, continue on when I am done. No big deal. Food is food to them, it's not a high value anything. They know there is more in the bin and that they will get enough to eat. 
Oh... and if the cat decides he/she wants some dog food, they will back away for the cat and let him/her have a few bites.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Soon after I posted that, I looked over and Knuckles was eating and the cat was playing with his tail at the same time. As soon as I grabbed the camera Knuckles decided playing the cat was more fun than eating. The wrestling & morning puppy nose cleaning is over and he's back to eating again.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pretty sure the people who are calling their dogs when they are eating are not doing it to be mean. I've called my dog away from his food before because I thought he was done. I wish I knew how to train a "disregard that last command" command .

I don't think most dogs would really care as long as they were able to return to their food later.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy will. And sometimes when I call him from his food on accident, I have to convince him to start eating again. He'll sit there and stare at me like, "Okay, I'm over here, now what did you want?"


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Pretty sure the people who are calling their dogs when they are eating are not doing it to be mean. I've called my dog away from his food before because I thought he was done. I wish I knew how to train a "disregard that last command" command .
> 
> I don't think most dogs would really care as long as they were able to return to their food later.


Exactly. If my dogs could type, they would tell you that their human being mean is playing keep away with their toys. Now THATS mean to them. Or saying the word "walk" in a sentence, even if we aren't talking to them, and not going anywhere. Thats just plain torture.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> What if there is poison, or a snake in the food? LOL!


If I have just fed the dog it's meal, exactly how is a snake or poison all of a sudden going to get into it??

IMO calling dog away from it's meals is pointless. Teaching them a "leave it command" is another thing. THAT is what I use to keep then from eating things they find outside or something I have dropped inside that I don't want then to eat. When they are eating a meal I have just fed them, I leave then alone.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, they will and without hesitation.


> IMO calling dog away from it's meals is pointless


 Agreed! 

Sometimes I forget that they are eating and say their name, like when on the phone, and they still come to me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

BlackGSD said:


> *If I have just fed the dog it's meal, exactly how is a snake or poison all of a sudden going to get into it??*
> 
> IMO calling dog away from it's meals is pointless. Teaching them a "leave it command" is another thing. THAT is what I use to keep then from eating things they find outside or something I have dropped inside that I don't want then to eat. When they are eating a meal I have just fed them, I leave then alone.


Sue asked for a reason to call her dog away from its' food. It was a joke.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

My GSD will, no questions asked.

Buddy has an awful recall out of the house. But from his dinner dish, he will come away close enough to see me, stop and look at me and wait, all while chewing his food he had in his mouth.

I usually have to call him again if I want him to come all the way to me, other wise he stands there and look back and forth from me to the bowl. lol.

Water bowl no problem.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Kittilicious said:


> Exactly. If my dogs could type, they would tell you that their human being mean is playing keep away with their toys. Now THATS mean to them. Or saying the word "walk" in a sentence, even if we aren't talking to them, and not going anywhere. Thats just plain torture.


If you ask Buddy, I cheat on him ALL the time! Come in smelling like other dogs and, *gasp* CATS. 

He snubs his nose up at me until I change. :rofl:

Im a horrible owner according to him im sure, just because of that.


----------



## GSDSammie (Dec 13, 2010)

yes!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDolch said:


> *My GSD will, no questions asked.*
> 
> Buddy has an awful recall out of the house. But from his dinner dish, he will come away close enough to see me, stop and look at me and wait, all while chewing his food he had in his mouth.
> 
> ...


My GSD will, but she will probably ask what's so freekin important that I have to interrupt her. Actually, she is a casual eater ... takes a little, takes a break for a while, then a little more, then a break, etc. That's because she is a free feeder, but please don't go off on THAT tangent.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Things that piss me off!!!
1.Being bothered when I am eating..
So why do it to my dogs?
I would list more but just had my lunch interrupted about 6 times so I'm too PO'd to go on--(not that that was to OP anyhow....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm pretty sure my dogs' response would be "_You mean after I'm done eating, right?_"


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

He'll probably stuff his face as fast as he can and run over, see that I don't actually _need_ anything from him and flip me off (metaphorically, of course)


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> My GSD will, but she will probably ask what's so freekin important that I have to interrupt her. Actually, she is a casual eater ... takes a little, takes a break for a while, then a little more, then a break, etc. That's because she is a free feeder, but please don't go off on THAT tangent.



heh, Im sure, when I get another GSD, I will have been spoiled by my Baily girl and I wont know how to deal with the 'tude of the next one! :rofl:

I don't have issues with free feeding, I can't do that with my dogs though because they wont stop eating lol.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Bailey -- Oh **** NO!!!

Wendy -- Yes, she is not that food motivated and thinks each time I call there is a yummy she likes more than the food kibble involved.

Trigger -- Yes, he is always looking for love, food is secondary

Kayla -- She would. She would stop eating, come over and sit to hear what I had to say.... 

Whoophe -- He would get as much food into his mouth as he could before taking ONE step from the bowl and making eye contact. The sound of him gulping down the food mass would make me laugh for HOURS!

Tabbie (black lab) -- No. Food first. The cats may try to steal it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jack's Dad said:


> selzer:
> 
> Will your dogs let you change your avatar while they eat.
> 
> ...


I like my avatar. It is Babsy, at ten weeks old, wearing a Cleveland Browns onesy, going after Cujo, and looking how I feel most of the time. 

I am sorry you don't approve.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sue can you post a bigger picture? I would love to see it up close. Sounds like a hoot. I wish we had bigger avatars.

I think Jack's Dad was just kidding. Your avatar isn't scary. And - unlike some folks, I can tell what it is. LOL!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here it is, she must have been going after Jenna, because that is Cujo in the brown tee with the expression that says, "I _told_ you not to mess with her." 

This was the day we visited the Berea Children's Home, I think six years ago -- thus the DAWG fan dress up. It was for a Halloween party, and the Cleveland Browns donated a bunch of books that we were able to pass out to the kids. 










ETA: They were ALL good while we were there. People snagged Cujo and were carrying him all over and other volunteers were taking pictures with him.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, all of my dogs will come to be if I call them while they are eating. Two dogs I feed together and sometimes one will finish before the other and then the one that is done will go to the other bowl to eat and the dog at the first bowl will go to the second bowl to see if there is anything left and see there's not and go back to the original bowl and push that dog away who will go to it's original bowl......

Do I win anything for the longest run on sentence?


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

selzer said:


> I like my avatar. It is Babsy, at ten weeks old, wearing a Cleveland Browns onesy, going after Cujo, and looking how I feel most of the time.
> 
> I am sorry you don't approve.


I was just messing with you selzer. I don't disapprove of you having a "scary" avatar.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?


Some of YOU PEOPLE are so sad. Would you consider it torment if someone called your name while you were eating? If so, you have some eating problems along with some other things you need to work on.

Get your noses out of the air and relax.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Funny thread!

how about: "Will your dog come if you just think of calling him in your own mind?"


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, every time. 

Not only that, on command, she will drop something she is chewing on. I actually just discovered that last night as she was nearing the end of a bully stick.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

wildo said:


> Yes, every time.
> 
> Not only that, on command, she will drop something she is chewing on. I actually just discovered that last night as she was nearing the end of a bully stick.


Nice avatar wildo.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

codmaster said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> how about: "Will your dog come if you just think of calling him in your own mind?"



Or "does your dog come when you call someone elses name" other dog/kids/husband/cat/whatever. :wild:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> how about: "Will your dog come if you just think of calling him in your own mind?"


Why, yes he does. Unless he isn't finished doing the dishes, then he sends back a message via Vulcan Mind Melt that he'll be along shortly.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> it is a skill that is completely useless. I cannot think of one situation where I would want to call my dog away from eating their food. So why would I ever do that?


It's not at all a useless skill because the _skill _is to find more value in YOU than the environment. It's a game that has little to do with the food. If I can call my dog off food, then perhaps I can call them off a car driving down the road, or a deer in the forest, or a freezing cold river in the winter.



Jack's Dad said:


> Nice avatar wildo.


Thanks! (What's with all the avatar mentions lately?)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Funny thread!
> 
> how about: "Will your dog come if you just think of calling him in your own mind?"


Will your dog come if you look at him really hard with all your Alpha dominance?!?!?!

MINE WILL.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Does he come if he is anesthetized?

Does he come if he is crated/kenneled? (Jenna will. #$%^ escape artist!) 

Does he come if his favorite show is on the TV?

How about if he is eating his first meal in three days?

Will he come if he is eating RAW or only if he is eating kibble?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Will he come if you are walking through the pasture with your hands in your pockets and you trip and fall flat on your face? Mine will....he wanted a closure look while he was laughing his butt off.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Everyone is different I guess. I do not see the need to continuously put my dog to the test. It is like some strange mutant creature somewhere between God and Sprint, Do you love me yet? Do you love me now? Do you love me more than ice cream? Do you love me more than bitches? Do you love me more than chasing deer? Do you love me now? 

When we are walking or when we are training, I might proof something. But I don't need to pester my dogs when they are eating. If there is an emergency, my dogs WILL leave their food dishes.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Where in the OP was "pestering" mentioned? It was asked if your dog would come off their food or not. It wasn't asked if you have had to drill it over and over and over to get there... You don't have to "pester" a dog to train it.

I'm just saying- I don't understand why a few people have such an issue with the question. In my mind, the real question is not if you're dog will come off food, but rather if your dog has found you to be the most reinforcing thing in his environment. And _that_ is a question worth asking...


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a hard time seeing this thread go as far as it has. I never realized that a dog eating was such a debate. I have never had a dog that I couldn't do most of the things mentioned in this thread to while they were eating. Food just isn't a big deal to them... it's food, it's there when they are hungry and it's there when they aren't. I think of these dogs wolfing down their food in less than a minute as starving dogs... I know thats not the case (at least I would hope so!), but my dogs are never hungry enough that they need to not bother to stop and chew it. 

And as far as ME not wanting to be called or bothered while I'm eating? Well, I'm a mom.. I am called and bothered while I'm eating. Every single time. I haven't had a peaceful meal in 17 years. 

Honest to God, I never realized this was even up for discussion until I came to this forum.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Will he come if you are walking through the pasture with your hands in your pockets and you trip and fall flat on your face? Mine will....he wanted a *closure* look while he was laughing his butt off.


*closer* - must have done brain damage when I hit my face.....


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

wildo said:


> Where in the OP was "pestering" mentioned? It was asked if your dog would come off their food or not. It wasn't asked if you have had to drill it over and over and over to get there... You don't have to "pester" a dog to train it.
> 
> I'm just saying- I don't understand why a few people have such an issue with the question. In my mind, the real question is not if you're dog will come off food, but rather if your dog has found you to be the most reinforcing thing in his environment. And _that_ is a question worth asking...


I guess I wasn't taking this thread seriously enough. 
First about the avatars, I just noticed a lot of new ones lately and some are really nice.

So, will your dog come to you if he/she was chasing a squirrel and you called. No. Jack would be in the next county before he would leave a squirrel or deer or......
I failed the recall with distractions of other animals.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, I can recall my dog from both a squirrel or a deer. (An interesting note is that a squirrel is MUCH more reinforcing than a deer for Pimg. I assume that might be because she sees them more often, perhaps.)



Jack's Dad said:


> I guess I wasn't taking this thread seriously enough.


I get that. I've noticed a few of doggiedad's "can you do ____" threads have not been taken overly seriously.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Eating is different with all dogs though. Sure some dogs have it scarfed down in seconds. Other dogs are pretty weird about eating. Like, they will eat if all is in order, if nothing wonderful is going on somewhere in the house, if their person is in the room, if they are feeling just right, etc, etc, etc. And if something disturbs the delicate balance, they may not bother to go back and finish their food.

Right now, ALL my dogs are pretty good eaters. Joy used to eat only in the morning and leave her evening meal. But for the most part, they are excited to get their food and go to town on it. I like that. I want them to eat, and poop so I can clean it up, and so that I can get a good impression of everyone's overall health. If they are not eating, there may be something going on. 

So no, I do not bother them when they are eating with training. Some of them I make them sit first, but that is just self-defense.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Emoore said:


> What is it with you people brainstorming ways to torment your dogs while they're eating?
> 
> "Will your dog let you take his food while he's eating?
> "Will your dog let you pet him while he's eating?"
> ...


Amen sista!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I must be a "meany" as I have trained my 9month old and my kelpie to come off their food when asked mainly for the same reason as Nitemares......I have a 3 year old around and although he knows about leaving the dogs alone he is still a kid and I am still a mum who makes mistakes so if he ever does get too close I can call them away.
The other night I fed the dogs and they are usually fed separately cause Miley is protective of her food, I was so tired and wasn't thinking (baby brain) and I just fed Luther b4 removing Miley and they both went to bowl and growled at each other so I just called them both away and they came.....
In my household I see it as something that is useful......in yours it may not be and that is fine. It is not like I stand there and call them away for the fun of it.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

selzer said:


> Does he come if he is anesthetized?
> 
> Does he come if he is crated/kenneled? (Jenna will. #$%^ escape artist!)
> 
> ...


Nice ones! I got two:

Will your dog come if you call him and he is in an alternate universe?
Will your dog come if you call him and he's using AT&T? How about Verizon?

Gotta give you credit DoggieDad, you have very popular threads!! And I like your avatar.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

wildo said:


> In my mind, the real question is not if you're dog will come off food, but rather if your dog has found you to be the most reinforcing thing in his environment. And _that_ is a question worth asking...


Agreed. Interesting.



Lenny said:


> Some of YOU PEOPLE are so sad. Would you consider it torment if someone called your name while you were eating? If so, you have some eating problems along with some other things you need to work on.
> 
> Get your noses out of the air and relax.


:rofl: I love the drive-bys. They're fun.


What I'd like to know is where, oh where, were all of you when I was getting my behind kicked on a thread a bit ago for *not* messing with my dog when he eats? 

Oh sure, it's all about DoggieDad. I get it. :laugh:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

wildo said:


> Where in the OP was "pestering" mentioned? It was asked if your dog would come off their food or not. It wasn't asked if you have had to drill it over and over and over to get there... You don't have to "pester" a dog to train it.
> 
> I'm just saying- I don't understand why a few people have such an issue with the question. In my mind, the real question is not if you're dog will come off food, but rather if your dog has found you to be the most reinforcing thing in his environment. And _that_ is a question worth asking...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no wildo, you haven't noticed that. what you noticed
was 100 plus responses to my threads and i think 84 responses
to this one and that includes you (wildo) giving a serious response.



Jack's Dad said:


> I guess I wasn't taking this thread seriously enough.





wildo said:


> I get that. I've noticed a few of doggiedad's "can you do ____" threads have not been taken overly seriously.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Ditto. I put down the food and she gobbles. I don't care if she would come or not.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> no wildo, you haven't noticed that. what you noticed
> was 100 plus responses to my threads and i think 84 responses
> to this one and that includes you (wildo) giving a serious response.


I'm not following. If out of 84 response only one was serious- I'd say the thread was not taken very seriously. Have I missed something, or should we just go back to complimenting avatars?


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Doggiedad>>>>>>Haiku>>>>>> 

>>>I give my dog food
>>>She eats it with gusto and trusts
>>>That I will not take

Nippon Haiku.....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you missing something is exspected of you. out of 84 responses
only one taken seriously. i demand a recount (by you). 



wildo said:


> I'm not following. If out of 84 response only one was serious- I'd say the thread was not taken very seriously. Have I missed something, or should we just go back to complimenting avatars?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I see. Apparently I did miss something. It's ok though because my dog will _still_ recall off her food, a squirrel, or deer. And that makes me happy.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Well gosh I saw it and agreed.. excellent point.. do I get special credit?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wait, now i think i'm missing something. 



wildo said:


> I see. Apparently I did miss something. It's ok though because my dog will _still_ recall off her food, a squirrel, or deer. And that makes me happy.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

selzer said:


> Will your dog come if he is pooping? Will your dog come if he is tied to a bitch? Will your dog come if someone is waving a pig's ear in front of his nose? Would your bitch come to you while she is giving birth to a puppy?
> 
> .


Oh my gosh!! That is the funniest thing I have read on this forum. EVER!! I am still laughing!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

wildo said:


> Where in the OP was "pestering" mentioned? It was asked if your dog would come off their food or not. It wasn't asked if you have had to drill it over and over and over to get there... You don't have to "pester" a dog to train it.
> 
> I'm just saying- I don't understand why a few people have such an issue with the question. *In my mind, the real question is not if you're dog will come off food, but rather if your dog has found you to be the most reinforcing thing in his environment. And that is a question worth asking...*


That


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I think wildo and doggiedad are on the same page......but you guys don't realise it??
I am with Willy.....I think the point is, will your dog come if he has something very valuable in front of him, be it food, a deer, a squirrel etc.
I can call my fella off anything and I am proud of that given his age. We use him with our kelpie to work our sheep which has proven to be a great lesson for him with his recall.....(sorry for the brag:blush


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

yes, all the time, only to see if i have something more interesting to offer. one time she came with her food bowl in her mouth!that was not fun for me to clean up, since she eats ground beef, chick etc!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

also i would like to add that my perfect angel's recall is not so perfect! even after 3 years.she never ever runs away or escapes ever but if off leash this dimwit wants to go say hello to other dogs and will come back when called.... eventually. so like i think 'Wildo' here was saying -_*the real ? is will your dog come whenever called because u are his univerese or something like that'*_ my ans. is NO. Us at home, she eating, me calling she comes everytime but outside where i really need her to come, she comes...... one day!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Calling your dog off their dinner is not the same thing as proofing a recall.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

No....and i think most of us realise this....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i asked "will your dog come to you while
he's eating" i wasn't thinking about proofing
a recall. i simply wanted to know if he would
stop eating and come. what's the difference in proofing
a recall and calling your dog off dinner even if you didn't
think you were proofing a recall? lets say i'm calling him
off his dinner "Loki, come". now i'm proofing his recall,
"Loki,come". um, i'm confused. lol.



GSDElsa said:


> Calling your dog off their dinner is not the same thing as proofing a recall.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> when i asked "will your dog come to you while
> he's eating" i wasn't thinking about proofing
> a recall. i simply wanted to know if he would
> stop eating and come. what's the difference in proofing
> ...


Some people were saying the point of your post was not to pester your dog when they were eating and that the point of it can be to call your dog off something and back to you if they are getting themselves into trouble. But, knowing the way your posts usually go and your opinion and "doing things' to your dog when they are eating, I think you meant it just as that....to bug your dog when they are eating.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Why do people think that just because the dog can be called off of food, petted, tail grabbed, whatever it means that the owner sits around and bugs the dog while they are eating? 99% of the time my dogs eat in peace, as peaceful as it can be in my tiny house... but when they are disturbed, for whatever reason, it's ok with them.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you and anybody that thinks like you couldn't be
more wrong. i don't bother my dog while he's
eating but i do like the fact that he comes to me
when he's called while he's eating, i like the fact
you can pet him while he's eating, lift his tail,
put your hand in his bowl etc. sometimes when my dog
is eating we have to walk by him. if we say "move over" he'll
shift his body so we can pass by. he never lifts his head
from the bowl. i like the fact when my dog is eating
there's no aggression from him if you have to move his
bowl, walk pass him, accidentally bump into him
while he's eating or whatever the contact is.

the point of the post was to know if your dog would come
to when called while he was eating not to
pester him. you obviously don't know what my post mean.
nowhere in my opinion on doing things do i convey pester a dog. 
for you to think i pester my dog that is a reflection of your
shallow mind and not worthy opinon it's not a reflection
of how i treat my dog or any other animal.



doggiedad said:


> when i asked "will your dog come to you while
> he's eating" i wasn't thinking about proofing
> a recall. i simply wanted to know if he would
> stop eating and come. what's the difference in proofing
> ...





GSDElsa said:


> Some people were saying the point of your post was not to pester your dog when they were eating and that the point of it can be to call your dog off something and back to you if they are getting themselves into trouble. But, knowing the way your posts usually go and your opinion and "doing things' to your dog when they are eating, I think you meant it just as that....to bug your dog when they are eating.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kittilicious said:


> Why do people think that just because the dog can be called off of food, petted, tail grabbed, whatever it means that the owner sits around and bugs the dog while they are eating?


Because we've had a rash of "Can you. . . . . while your dog is eating" threads here lately. I have this mental picture of a certain subset of the board, just sitting around thinking of new things to do to/with their dogs during mealtimes. It's humorous to me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Answers may be different for multi dog households than for single dog households. A dog might easily be called off something valuable if they don't have to worry about another dog getting it.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My boy likes to take frequent breaks from eating to stretch his legs and check up on what my wife and I are doing. We will be watching a movie and we can hear him munching his food, then it stops and he comes walking around the corner, checks us out, then heads back in for some more mouthfuls. Sometimes he walks into the center of the kitchen and drops a bunch of food from his mouth and eats it there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> you and anybody that thinks like you couldn't be
> more wrong. i don't bother my dog while he's
> eating but i do like the fact that he comes to me
> when he's called while he's eating, i like the fact
> ...


Ok, so this really should be in the brags section. 

But to get a Gold Star, you have to be able to call him off of a RAW feed when you KNOW he can see the toenail clippers in your hand.

ETA, Jenna gets a Gold Star every time she comes to me when I have have the ear medicine in my hand. She does it. Every time, but she really, REALLY does not want me anywhere near the painful ear.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what do get if you can call him off his
kibble or can food and you have the dremel
in your hand? lol.



selzer said:


> Ok, so this really should be in the brags section.
> 
> But to get a Gold Star, you have to be able to call him off of a RAW feed when you KNOW he can see the toenail clippers in your hand.
> 
> ETA, Jenna gets a Gold Star every time she comes to me when I have have the ear medicine in my hand. She does it. Every time, but she really, REALLY does not want me anywhere near the painful ear.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

oke:Kibble isn't worth much. Canned food, will get you a bronze star or a silver star dependent on how much he dislikes the dremmel tool. 

Two Gold stars if you can get him away from ice cream, when there is another dog present and you have your grooming toolbox (w/toenail apparatus) in hand. :tongue:


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've called my dog off of a deer carcass that he was sharing with another dog. He came happily, but he also seems to find it secretly rewarding to go through doors so that really encouraged him to ditch his food and come inside. 

He appears excited, not pestered, because he usually receives something even better.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sure Stosh would but like Emoore, I never disturb him when he's eating- even though it takes loner than 45 secs!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i like the fact
> you can pet him while he's eating, lift his tail,
> put your hand in his bowl etc. sometimes when my dog
> is eating we have to walk by him. if we say "move over" he'll
> ...


Do you think feeding a dog in their crate every time is doing them a disservice? I mean, really I have no idea if Saber would have a problem with someone walking by, putting hands in her bowl, petting her or bumping her while she is eating because she eats in her crate and none of that stuff ever happens to her in there. So, do you think this is a bad thing? Because what if we are at a friend's home or at a hotel or out camping and then I feed her out in the open and a kid walks by and bumps her?


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> Why do people think that just because the dog can be called off of food, petted, tail grabbed, whatever it means that the owner sits around and bugs the dog while they are eating? 99% of the time my dogs eat in peace, as peaceful as it can be in my tiny house... but when they are disturbed, for whatever reason, it's ok with them.


i tend to agree with this. i made it a point when my dog was a puppy to hand feed him, put my hand in his bowl when he was eating to pick food out and feed him, pet him while he's eating, etc. because i didn't want any aggression centering around food/feeding time. he was never phased by it and still isn't to this day. maybe that's just how he is, but i wanted to know that if i ever have a child, that the dog can eat and be ok with something buzzing around him. if it were another dog buzzing around him, he probably wouldn't be unphased, but that's a whole different topic. please don't think i sit around and think of ways to torture my dog, because that's not the case...just wanted to add my two cents.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Because we've had a rash of "Can you. . . . . while your dog is eating" threads here lately. I have this mental picture of a certain subset of the board, just sitting around thinking of new things to do to/with their dogs during mealtimes. It's humorous to me.


Humorous or annoying.....you sound more annoyed than humored....
People can start threads on what ever topics they like....if you are sick of reading them.....well don't...


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I actively try not to disturb Luna when she's eating because the smallest bit of movement will have her abandoning her food to follow me about or try to play. She's such a weird eater; it takes effort to get her to sit in front of her food bowl and finish it all since she seems to think that she can just come back and eat it later. So, calling her off her food isn't really anything to brag about. Getting her to actively eat all her food in one sitting without coming to me, well, that's much more impressive from Luna.


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes. I can call Oliver off anything and everything (thus far). We spent time working on this. It's not bothering or pestering him. Why? Because he gets something of higher value _every time_. I think it's important in our situation.

Reasons:

- We're visiting family and someone mixes up dog bowls (it's happened in the midst of chaos).
- I need him to do something for me: press the emergency button, get emergency medications, help me up from a fall, or do medical response
- spit out something that someone has given him (without permission) that he may be allergic to

This is just my personal situation and may not be as important for others. But there have been several occasions where I feed him and end up in a bad situation only seconds later, and he needs to respond first and eat later. He's fine with this and does so happily because he knows there is something better in it for him. At this point, it is habit and not command.

I don't do it to pester him, it's just part of his job (though I do try to avoid putting us in that situation) and he is perfectly content because he knows that he will be able to resume eating shortly.

I did the same thing with my other shepherd just because there may be a time in which he needs to leave a high value food (to him) alone. I don't see it as part of a formal recall as much as I do my dogs seeing me as more important/rewarding.

We don't do this every day, they are allowed to eat "in peace" almost all of the time.

I just wanted to put this in as I saw some people saying that there was no reason for a dog to ever have to leave it's food to come to his/her handler. Every household dynamic/situation is different and every handler has different expectations.


----------

